# Third Person ?



## Tourchwood (Feb 1, 2011)

Good Evening

Married ladies, are you ok to adding third female person if the rule is that your husband does not intercourse with her ?


----------



## bbird1 (May 22, 2011)

I have seen this destroy many relationships I would vote against. God bless and good luck.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

No. And that's one of the reasons I'm getting a divorce. I'll have no part of that lifestyle, so my husband found swingers to accommodate his fantasy world.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Nope here as well. I have one acquaintance that used to swing and it did not end well for her. He's a total jerk. And he's is the local weatherman - I cannot look at him the same now that I know what he does in his spare time. Ew.


----------



## Cara (Aug 15, 2010)

I would love to add a woman to the mix in my marriage (for _me_, not him, though) but I never would. I have never heard of this ending well.

The only "third person" that is healthy to bring into your marriage is a marriage counselor.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

No way, no how. Marriage is between two people....not three.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Nope, I would not do it. Maybe I don't understand, but what exactly would this third person's role be?


----------

